# Code



## Keith (Apr 16, 2009)

I work in a small town in Alberta for a relatively small electrical company and there are 4 owners. They believe that the code book is just a GUIDELINE and does not have to be followed. Is there anyone I can contact regarding these jokers? The inspector in town is so old that he passes just about anything and there is probably some palm greasing going on as well.

What to do???


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow that is scary for sure I would get away from them asap.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

:hang: GET A ROPE HANG'em HIGH :bangin:


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Keith said:


> What to do???


Run Forrest Run.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Try contacting this office 
Chief Electrical Inspector 
Alberta Labour Client Services 
Safety Standards 
10808 - 99th Avenue 
Room 808 
Edmonton, Alberta 
T5K 0G5 
(403) 427-8260


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

Further to the address I just posted, before using it remember once you start this there will be no turning back (if you want to ever work in Alberta again). Be very sure you have proof of non compliance and inspection violations that were not enforced. 

If your doing this because your working for someone that will take major liberties with the code and you fear for someones safety then you should by all means look into this. If you are just p___ off with your bosses and want to start trouble my advice is quit and move on, there are too many jobs out there to stay where your unhappy. Remember this is still an area with more work then electricians


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

gardiner said:


> Further to the address I just posted, before using it remember once you start this there will be no turning back (if you want to ever work in Alberta again). Be very sure you have proof of non compliance and inspection violations that were not enforced.
> 
> If your doing this because your working for someone that will take major liberties with the code and you fear for someones safety then you should by all means look into this. If you are just p___ off with your bosses and want to start trouble my advice is quit and move on, there are too many jobs out there to stay where your unhappy. Remember this is still an area with more work then electricians


Good advice. Don't start something unless your looking for a new career and unemployment.:hang:


----------

